# Best Marlin lures/trolling ?



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Looking for the best lures for a GOM blue marlin. What colors, troll speed, and how far back do you recommend. Please name some good brands. I assume these lures are rigged with about 15-18 feet of 250-400 pound mono leaders, ball bearing swivels, and bimimi twist, but correct me if I am wrong. Do you recommend double hooks 90 or 180 degrees to each other? What strength line on the reel?

Also, looking for a good high speed trolling blue marlin lure. I need it to be able to troll up to 16 miles per hour.

I have a purple and black arearule doorknob, but it is about 9 inches long. I am assuming it is too small.

Is trolling live bait better? At what speed? I assume just fast enough to keep the bait from swimming under the boat. 

No answer is too basic. You don't need to kill yourself answering all these questions, but feel free too. I am trying to learn about trolling for blues. 

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

I cought


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

Think Black Bart,, with ALOT of line on the reel, 9-11 Mph, Good Luck


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

For a beginner trolling for billfish I would go with these brands. Moldcraft. The 'standard wide range' is an excellent all around lure. Color selection should be made based on what bait fish are you attempting to imitate. I would also look Islander lures. These are awesome. The regular islander is outstanding when skirted over a rigged ballyhoo. Medium or horse on the ballyhoo. Trolling speed should be 7-9 kts for bills and most everything else. You also mentioned trolling up to 16 kts. This won't produce many blues but it could definitely entice a wahoo to dance. You will want *heavy *lures for this. Billy Baits makes a 16 oz. jet head that does nicely. Also, I recommend a trolling weight above the leader to help the lure stay down. Sevenstrand makes a lure called the green machine which can be fast trolled when weighted down. Those are some basics. If you want to learn more find lots of magazines and absorb the material like a sponge. Best of luck!


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

*Marlin Lures*

Any Black Bart, but the first one I would buy is a 1656 Flat in a dark color and pull it in close on the flat line.

Chance


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

*Moldcraft*

I agree with 2wahoo. Whilst I have dozens of lures, including a couple of Black Barts, I'd say that the absolute easiest lures for a beginner to troll are Moldcraft. The Wide range will run right in pretty much any position at pretty much any sensible trolling speed without any tweaking. Many custom lures require adjustment to position, outrigger height etc to get them running right which requires a bit of experience. They're also excellent value for money.

That's not to say that Moldcraft are only for beginners, I'm always running some in the spread and you only have to look at the number of record fish that they've taken to be convinced.

Spike


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Looks like a Moldcraft will be in my tackle box this weekend. 

I also hope to catch some large live baits and bump troll around the rig if conditions look right.


----------



## G-MAN (Jun 3, 2004)

I Agree With The Others For The Most Part - As Far As Color Think Darker Colors Especially In Cobalt Blue Water Like Black And Purple. Blues Love White Water So Pull Them Fairly Short.


----------



## POC T-N-T (Jun 4, 2004)

I like a naked horse/jumbo ballyhoo that you can order rigged or unrigged from Bait Masters of Florida, if you would like more speed, cover with a billy bait jet head.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

The fast troll is when I am on the Pelican for a long range trip. On that trip, I want one to troll to the rigs. Heck, may as well keep it on when we first get there and troll the floater.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Look up West Marine on the internet and pull up Mylure. Great baits in a variety of color for a great price. Proven effective, I've been on the boat!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Marlin Lures*

A Pink/White Moldcraft Super Chugger should always be in your spread in Texas. It will catch sails, blues and whites and is considered a standard "money bait" by a lot of tournament fishermen in Texas.

The MoldCraft Senior WideRange in Black/Purple is another time-honored proven producer around the world.

In general, Black/Purple are good marlin colors. Pink/White and Blue/White are good sailfish colors. I like bright colors early and late in the day, and darker colors mid-day - but hours of trolling give you time to switch things around often.

There is a lure called The Texas Turd which probably accounts for more billfish in Texas than any other single lure - and I'm STILL trying to find one to buy. (anybody know where I can get one? [email protected])

The Ilander in blue/white over a ballyhoo (or bully-hoo) is also standard.

Naked Ballyhoo will catch anything, anytime.

We like to use birds in front of our trolled baits - almost all the time now.

The Joe Yee Super Plunger in the White head, Blue/Pink skirt is a big fish producer - believe in it!

We use a lot of Zukers (5.5, 7.5) in Mexico with great success, but haven't had too much action on them in Texas.

We also a using a lot of daisy-chains, all types. The only time we don't have chains and/or birds out in our spread is when we are specifically targeting larger blues.

If there's tuna around, you can't beat spreader bars/dredges - but they are real pain to deploy and retrieve.

If targeting marlin, you really should deploy a teaser if you are serious. Moldcraft fish-fenders do an amazing job of raising fish. Big Kahunas, Witchdoctors are also good. Even a big marlin "jig" in the 14-16" work. The nice thing about fish-fenders, Kahunas, or witchdoctors is that they run well below the prop wash - down to 10 to 12 ft. This really brings the fish up. Also, when pulling teasers you tend to draw strikes from fish that normally might be just lookers. There is a specific reason for this, but that's a secret. Just trust me on this......


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*John*

We have a couple Turds on the boat and they came from Roy's in CC.

We were fishing out of Port A. , in the Round Up, and scored 2 sails and a 87 lbs. YF on the Turd with a Bird.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

JohnHumbert said:


> There is a lure called The Texas Turd which probably accounts for more billfish in Texas than any other single lure - and I'm STILL trying to find one to buy. (anybody know where I can get one? [email protected])


John, I will be buying my stuff from Roy's today or tommorow. Let me know if you would like me to purchase any Texas :texasflag turds for you. Just PM me with colors and size and I'll pick them up.

Thanks for all the great info!

Scott


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

John, you can also call Roys if needed. Here is their website http://www.roysbait-tackle.com/

Scott


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks...*

...I'm calling Roy's now...I don't why I didn't ask on this forum sooner! See ya' at the Breaks!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks Guys!*

hee hee hee - got a couple of turds on the way now!!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

someone post a pic of a texas turd..I'm not seeing it on Roy's website.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

One marlin was caught on a Turd May 17th.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

JohnHumbert,

What boat do you fish on and do you fish out of POC? Just curious if you will be out at the E. Breaks this weekend. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we will be out there as well.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Chance, didn't know ya'll had a website pretty cool deal.

Marlin lures....mmmm my kind of topic. Moldcrafts, Boones, Doorknobs, Joe Yees, Barts, Pakulas, Zukers, Polu Kais, Marlin Magic, Barts, Willamson, .......and most people think there are too many bass and trout lures out there. The question about color of marlin lures triples any combination you can find in inshore lures as most marlin lures come with 2 skirts and the skirts nowadays consist of all sorts of colors and patterns.

I think the above has already been covered. For the money I prefer Moldcrafts senior long range, senior hooker in pink/blue and turd colors as well as the medium sized chugger in orange and black also like Boone slanted mullet head lure. If money were no object I would prefer these Pakula Sprocket, Joe Yee Plunger and Super Plunger, Marlin Magic Bogeye and Ruckus, Bart 1656 (slanted), Bart Kona Jet.

I'm not a fan of double hooks for a few safety reasons when the fish is boatside. I would prefer a single strong J hook stiff rigged or a Southern style tuna hook rigged loose with beads as spacers. The stiff rigs have been perfected by a capt cochrane here in form of the Stinger Lures which I think his rigs with leader can be bought seperately. Leader preferred is AT LEAST 250lbs, most go for 400lbs though. Suffix 350-400lbs is not as thick as others and works well, leaders run from 12-15' with ball bearing snap swivels as connection. Winds ons work great but for a rookie who is likely to change lures more might be a negative.

I am also a believer in teasers, whether that be one big bird in front of lure or a line of small birds in front of a horse ballyhoo. As far as bait I never leave dock without ballyhoo and my islander hoo rigs. Ballyhoo rigged with a teaser or naked is a great way to start because you are not leaving out catching a mahi, hooter, or tuna. I like the speed from 8.5knts to 9.5 knts to troll from.

Live bait....well I wish I had more info to give ya but have not tried it enough.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

WOW!! Everyone, thanks for all this information. It would take me a year alone to acquire this much info. I even received a couple e-mails that really made any article seem basic. I went to Roy's where the staff helped me with the unlabeled MoldCraft lures (and they had PLENTY). I picked up a large black and purple Super Chugger and a large Wide Range in Turd color (pink/silk/gravy brown--well, that is what the colors look like to me). I also bought a 7 inch Sparrow in-line teaser in black with mirror wings. I have my beads, shrink wrap, and 10/0 and 11/0 hooks. I just need to pick up the 400 pound mono leader. I will also set back my smaller purple and black Arearule Doorknob.

Hopefully I can get out this weekend and use them. If not, all this new knowledge will definitely be put to work one day. :cheers:


----------



## InFla (Jun 9, 2004)

A lot of folks around Florida have been successful with Todd's lures. A team using a green/black Todd's lure won $22,000 in the Daytona Beach Striker Tournament a couple weekends ago. Here is a picture of the winning fish and lure:

http://www.toddslures.com/images/toddphoto43.jpg


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

InFla,

It is kind of hard to tell who one that fight - fish or fisherman?


----------



## Boston (May 26, 2004)

I seem to recall a lure on another board that was talked about quite often a while back. I think it was the pooplure. Never was able to find one though. Good luck.


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

*Lures*

BradP, you seem to know alot about different lures. Have you ever won any tournaments?


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

LoL,
Yup I've won 2, Bisbees Black and Blue last year and The Extreme league on espn2 5 yrs ago. We used sonic eon lures and pooplures, trolled 55 boone birds in the spread for teasers from the back of a 100' Catamaran with 6 outboards.

Dorks.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Good God!! I appreciate you taking the time to help such a novice to billfishing as me! Looks pretty rough for the weekend and my trip may be limited to nearshore or jetty fishing. Lets hope the winds lay down.



BradP said:


> LoL,
> Yup I've won 2, Bisbees Black and Blue last year and The Extreme league on espn2 5 yrs ago. We used sonic eon lures and pooplures, trolled 55 boone birds in the spread for teasers from the back of a 100' Catamaran with 6 outboards.
> 
> Dorks.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*No kidding...*



BradP said:


> LoL,
> Yup I've won 2, Bisbees Black and Blue last year and The Extreme league on espn2 5 yrs ago. We used sonic eon lures and pooplures, trolled 55 boone birds in the spread for teasers from the back of a 100' Catamaran with 6 outboards.
> 
> Dorks.


You know, in Cabo there is a 100' Catamaran. Some of those big boats troll a ridiculous number of lines (I saw 14 one time!). And a team from Texas wins fairly often!

I heard a Texas team won the Bisbee's last year, but I didn't know who. Last time I fished it (and had the money to do so) was 1999, with the Blues Chaser Team from Port Isabel (although we chartered the Reel Affair to fish on). That year the Chupacabra (from texas) won it among a heated debate over a tiny amout, something like a pound or two. There was some question whether the weight of an additional rope was deducted. One of the contender's fish had a dorado fall out of it's mouth and clearly had a mark on it that looked alot like a gaff mark - I was standing right there next to Norm Issacs when it fell out.

Boy o Boy - There's always some controversy there! I guess that's part of the fun!

We didn't weigh a fish (I tell folks we tied for 14th - LOL!) but had a est 500-600 blue grab my fav Joe Yee super plunger near 95 spot with literally 1 minute to go on the last day. I fought the fish for 2 minutes before it came unbuttoned. It hung around but we were past "lines out". Of course, during practice we had blacks and blues all over us close inshore just past Golden Gate.

I was down a few years ago when the big ruckus occurred over the Minerva III's fish. I know Bob and Minerva very well and dined with the crew and am disgusted they didn't give them the win. Apparently the rookie angler was confused about the rules, and when the mate grabbed the leader once to get an early boat, he reported it as "someone touching the line" which violated IGFA rules and disqualified them.

Of course, they way it always goes - I wasn't in the tourny that year, but had a HUGE black munch a tuna I had on near Jaime Banks. Spooled my 30 in nothing flat....

Aaaa, those were the days....


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

try a brand called BALLYHOOD INTERNATIONAL there site is www.catchemoffshore.com mold crafts are ok too.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

BradP said:


> LoL,
> Yup I've won 2, Bisbees Black and Blue last year and The Extreme league on espn2 5 yrs ago. We used sonic eon lures and pooplures, trolled 55 boone birds in the spread for teasers from the back of a 100' Catamaran with 6 outboards.
> 
> Dorks.


ROTFLMAO! rotfl! Dangit Brad I think i just re-screwed up my arm!

I thought you had a couple of hookers in the spread too!rotfl!


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

catchemdallas said:


> try a brand called BALLYHOOD INTERNATIONAL there site is www.catchemoffshore.com mold crafts are ok too.


Actually Ballyhood's web site is www.*ballyhood*.com but Moldcraft are better and cheaper.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

yes i know what the manufactures site is. thanks. catian spike will you be heading to bass pro today?


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

moldcraft sucks. ballyhood, although more money catch more fish. it has been proven.


----------



## JS (May 27, 2004)

*Oh Mr. Marlin Man, Baba, or whoever you are*



marlin man said:


> BradP, you seem to know alot about different lures. Have you ever won any tournaments?


Have YOU ever won any tournaments?

This site has the potential to be a great resource for bluewater fans. Perhaps you could offer some meaningful contributions as opposed to your typical dumbass comments. I'm sure most people here will forgive and forget that you are a spineless, anonymous wuss. Share some knowledge, stories, or whatever. Join the fun for a change.

Jim Sutherland
Houston, TX


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

catchemdallas said:


> moldcraft sucks. ballyhood, although more money catch more fish. it has been proven.


Show me where.............


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

catchemdallas said:


> moldcraft sucks. ballyhood, although more money catch more fish. it has been proven.


HAHA, yea right. And honestly I suggest you learn how to run a business because making comments like that will guarantee that you will never have any of my business.

Get Wild

Eric


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr Primrose - 

My Brother in Law picked up some of your lures at the recent Emerald Coast Boat show ... he gave me several of the mahi slammers and a small wahoo lure ... 

I have used them on two fishing trips ... the first, I limited out on mahi (3 bull and 7 schoolies), and then on the last one, I had bull after bull hit your lures ... got cut off by one cuda, lost one to a leader breaking, and one to crew error ( I was by myself and got careless with the fish when I was retrieving other lines) ...

The point is, I need MORE ! 

I fish out of Pensacola, Fl, and target king and spanish mackerel nearshore, and mahi, wahoo, and marlin offshore ... any recommendations for my area and targeted fish will be appreciated. 

The next time I go to the BALLYHOOD website I will be backing up my lost slammers ...

Thanks - the Mahi is on the grill !!

Aloha, 

Tom Pace



i am not trying make anyone mad. take what you will. everyone has their favorite lure. ballyhood is mine. cand s might be yours. use what works for you. have a good one guys. if you make your own lure and it works for you or if you buy a gold $300 lure and it works, then keep on doin what you are doing. i love fishing and having a variety of input. its like ford and chevy. ONLYthing you have to think about is having fun. thats what fishing is all about. not lures nor reels, just having fun.


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

catchemdallas said:


> moldcraft sucks. ballyhood, although more money catch more fish. it has been proven.


Do you sell any particular brand of lure?


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

*Actually yes.*



JS said:


> Have YOU ever won any tournaments?
> 
> This site has the potential to be a great resource for bluewater fans. Perhaps you could offer some meaningful contributions as opposed to your typical dumbass comments. I'm sure most people here will forgive and forget that you are a spineless, anonymous wuss. Share some knowledge, stories, or whatever. Join the fun for a change.
> 
> ...


Actually yes I have. I just asked a simple question based on the thread that was written. He seemed to know his lures so I thought he might have won or placed in some tourneys before. Didn't know someone would take it as a personal jab.


----------



## JS (May 27, 2004)

Okaaaaay. If your question was legitimate I apologize. However, it has that all too familiar ring of a wuss named Baba. In addition, your birth year is listed as 1925.

What tournaments have you won? What boat do you fish on?

You must be in pretty good shape considering you are pushing 80 years of age.


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

*Tourneys*

My name is Kenny and I fish out of P.A. I usually charter boats for tournaments. Over 30 years I've won or placed in H.I.B.T., T.I.F.T, STBGFC, A.B.C. Watermelon Open, Bob Byrd, Poco, Veale Brothers, and many others. I'm not 80. I'm 48. I just scrolled down and picked any year. Is that a good enough answer for you or do you need my blood type also?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

marlin man said:


> I just scrolled down and picked any year. Is that a good enough answer for you or do you need my blood type also?


LMAO!


----------

